# Looking for help picking out sub and amp for 2018 Chevy Cruze LT



## TrapTarzan (Apr 7, 2021)

First time Chevy owner as of a couple weeks ago. My last vehicle had 2 10” kickers in a box under the back seat, and I miss them dearly compared to the stock Cruze audio lol. Unfortunately I didn’t install any of it myself, and I don’t know too much about the process or specifics needed. 
Budget isn’t really an issue, for this can be a project. I’m really just trying to install an amp and sub. I’d like to start as stock as possible, but still future proof if I decided to change out other speakers.


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

2 10 inch cvr's in a sealed box with an 800watt amp sound pretty good. You can route the wire through the steering boot and down the running boards of the car fairly easily. There is a stock amp on the passenger rear fender if you can find the speaker wires you can use a stereo line out converter and if you find the power wire you have your amp remote wire. This will allow you to keep the stock radio.


----------



## TrapTarzan (Apr 7, 2021)

Kyle32 said:


> 2 10 inch cvr's in a sealed box with an 800watt amp sound pretty good. You can route the wire through the steering boot and down the running boards of the car fairly easily. There is a stock amp on the passenger rear fender if you can find the speaker wires you can use a stereo line out converter and if you find the power wire you have your amp remote wire. This will allow you to keep the stock radio.


 I got some stuff picked out if you wouldn’t mind taking a look. Sorry I’m on mobile rn


----------



## TrapTarzan (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## TrapTarzan (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

This would work, but you would be happier with better quality subs and amp. 
Don't forget the rca cables, speaker wire, wire for line converter, 12v remote wire, and wire connectors, crimpers. Still need a good amp main power wire and ground. (Keep ground as close as possible to amp)

For subs kicker cvr or cvs 
Alpine type r or type s are both great sounding affordable brands. 

Amps - there are good cheap brands but its never able to handle what it is claimed to be rated for. (Youtube amp dyno) just keep this in mind if you buy this 1100 watt amp. It has a single 30 amp fuse. Which means it can only handle 30 amps on the dc side. So let's say you put in 13.2 volts (middle of 12 volt batt storage and 14.4v alternator charge) 13.2x30=396 this is max 100% efficiency of the amps capability in watts. Most amps are not 100% more like 70-80%. 396 x 0.8 ÷ 2 x 0.77 gets you a rough rms of 122. It actually gets more technical than this but that's a pretty good base knowledge to start with. 

So yes it would work but trust me you would not like it as much as you would a better quality setup.

also you have 6x9 slots in the rear of your car on the part under the rear window. The ltz came with speakers apparently no other version did and im sure gm sells the connector to very easily install those straight off the car amp. Which may be an easier alternative until you find a good system that works.


----------



## TrapTarzan (Apr 7, 2021)

Kyle32 said:


> This would work, but you would be happier with better quality subs and amp.
> Don't forget the rca cables, speaker wire, wire for line converter, 12v remote wire, and wire connectors, crimpers. Still need a good amp main power wire and ground. (Keep ground as close as possible to amp)
> 
> For subs kicker cvr or cvs
> ...


Thanks a ton for the reply. This is exactly what I needed to hear. The only reason I picked out the stuff above is because it was the seemingly best deals on Amazon. I however know this isn’t the best vendor. Just was looking for convenience. So if I were to buy this box, but with a better amp, I could always swap out the subs right? I like the box and it would fit well. So I could spend a little more on the amp, and upgrade the speakers in the near future


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeah as long as the future subs are shallow mount subs. The box depth looks shallow. Just check out some sub dimensions you want to buy later compared to this box. Make sure it fits. Also if the box dimensions are pictures outside to outside take away at least 3/4 of an inch for wall thickness of the back wall for safety.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Believe there used to be someone on here that made boxes for these cars. Anyone confirm for me, or if they might still be here?


----------



## TrapTarzan (Apr 7, 2021)

Cruzen18 said:


> Believe there used to be someone on here that made boxes for these cars. Anyone confirm for me, or if they might still be here?


That would be sick. I’d also love to support the community if possible.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

This is what i have in my cruze....KNOCKS HARD/CRYSTAL CLEAR





































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

